# Tethering issues - a big deal for studio photography



## OfirAbe (Mar 28, 2019)

Hi, i'm new here. 
Does anyone have a slow tethering issue like I do? 
Is there a fix? is it only my camera?

Pictures are transferred to my iMac/macbook pro extremely slow and via USB-C or any adapter. 
thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 30, 2019)

Canon seems to have the only practical tethering that is fast and works. I use my EOS R tethered over USB C with a 15 ft cable with no issues. I am using Canon Utilities on a PC, so its always possible that a Mac could have a issue not present in a PC. That issue seems to crop up with new Mac OS frequently, I've no way to test it.


----------



## Jethro (Mar 31, 2019)

I've tethered my EOS R via the EOS Utility 3 (into DPP 4) onto a Mac with up-to-date OS without noticeable time lag. I'm not trying to do it with video, but stills were fine.


----------



## OfirAbe (Mar 31, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Canon seems to have the only practical tethering that is fast and works. I use my EOS R tethered over USB C with a 15 ft cable with no issues. I am using Canon Utilities on a PC, so its always possible that a Mac could have a issue not present in a PC. That issue seems to crop up with new Mac OS frequently, I've no way to test it.


i'll try it on PC then. thanks


----------



## OfirAbe (Mar 31, 2019)

Jethro said:


> I've tethered my EOS R via the EOS Utility 3 (into DPP 4) onto a Mac with up-to-date OS without noticeable time lag. I'm not trying to do it with video, but stills were fine.


Thank you for your answer. would you be so kind to test it on a capture1 trial?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 31, 2019)

OfirAbe said:


> Thank you for your answer. would you be so kind to test it on a capture1 trial?


Are you tethering with Canon Utilities, or with Capture one?

Your original post leaves out the camera model and software, so we just have to guess what you might be doing.

You can get better help if you provide information.


----------



## OfirAbe (Mar 31, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Are you tethering with Canon Utilities, or with Capture one?
> 
> Your original post leaves out the camera model and software, so we just have to guess what you might be doing.
> 
> You can get better help if you provide information.


Hi, this is a post under canon's EOS R so i'm using that. 
i've tried tethering to Canon's program, capture one and lightroom.. on iMac with a cable to USB 3 and on the new macbook pro with USB C


----------

